# Mounted Tolumnias Watering...



## swamprad (Mar 6, 2008)

I have 5 new Tolumnias, mounted on back in clumps of sphagnum moss. Also Brassavola nodosa and B. cucullata. Every day I squeeze the moss clumps, and they feel dry, so I water. Am I doing wrong? Do any of you have mounted Tolumnias, and or Brassavolas, and if so, how often do you water them?

Thanks for the input!!


----------



## littlefrog (Mar 6, 2008)

Sounds like you are doing it right to me. That is what I do (without the squeezing, I just look). I'll end up watering three or four days a week in the winter, and every day in the summer. Just a quick whack with the hose, I don't soak them in a bucket or anything. They grow well for me.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 7, 2008)

A lot of tolumnia come from places where they get a brief shower in the AM, then the tropical heat dries them out. I have mine in pots w/ media that dries quickly, coarse pebbles, charcoal, etc. In water every AM. Yes I know this is not mounted.


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 7, 2008)

I don't think I have been watering enough then.
I just got new ones and I have them in tiny mame bonsai pots.


----------



## charlie c (Mar 7, 2008)

Mark, 

I don't grow Tolumnias, so I can't speak to those. However, the Brassavolas need a definite winter rest period with reduced watering. Lots of water and feed when they're in active growth. But it's a completely different scenario in the winter.

This advise is for ambient light only. If you're growing under lights, I'd ignore my comments above and talk to someone who grows the same way you do.

Good luck.

charlie c


----------

